# new paintings



## Oregon Artist

here are a couple of new paintings


----------



## TerryCurley

These are wonderful pictures. I would love to give you some advice on how to make them even better, but honestly I don't think I would change anything on either of them.


----------



## Erilia

Very nice, I like your style !


----------



## Liz

Love your paintings and how the sky plays an important role in their composition.


----------



## horseygeorgie

Ohh I love them. I haven't even dared venture to doing skies yet so admire anyone who can greatly!


----------



## FanKi

The first one is so relaxing. Everything looks so calm there


----------



## leighann

Both are gorgeous, but I absolutely LOVE the second one


----------



## just

Great job on both


----------



## soperfect paint

These are just eye catching images.
Well done and keep it up.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Thanks for all the great comments


----------



## chanda95

These are great. I don't really know which one I like better. You have managed to produce two lovely pieces that are on opposite ends of the spectrum. The top one is bright and cheery and the second is dark and brooding..yet both are equally well done.


----------



## Linzibx

Love the way you paint light and dark x


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Excellent work Oregon.. They grab the viewer and keep them in the picture nicely.. awesome use of dark and light


----------



## soperfect paint

These are wonderful paintings.I like your work keep it up and all the best for your future.Share more paintings.


----------

